# Speaker and Sound ???



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Please don't laugh.........

We have had this computer for a year. For my purposes, I've not had a need to use any audio.
Now, I would like to watch a couple of tutorial videos, but I can't hear them. I've tried turning up the volume, but that does nothing. I think we thought that this computer had built in speakers, but I sure don't know. I can't find any information about them or sound.

I would appreciate any help you might give.

My computer is a HP Pavilion p6510y
Speaker is HP 2310m
I'm not sure what other information would be needed to help.

Thanks a bunch~
prairiegirl............very computer challenged


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Can we assume that you have the speaker/speakers plugged into the correct jack on the back of the computer? Speaker have an on/off or volume switch itself? Some do. Any chance you have a speaker that needs batteries to boost the sound and there are no serviceable batteries in it?

When you speak of turning up the volume I assume you do mean via your computer and not just a speaker control. Also assume it isn't on mute.

Some videos like those on YouTube have volume controls on the viewer/player which can also need adjusted.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

This is directly from HP concerning that Monitor Speaker Model
Low volume from monitor speakers &#8250;
No sound from monitor speakers &#8250;
Some monitors come with built-in speakers. If your monitor has built-in speakers, use this document to troubleshoot audio difficulties before troubleshooting the devices connected to the monitor.
*
NOTE:Not all monitors come with built-in speakers. If your monitor does not have built-in speakers, then you will need to connect an audio cable to an external speaker system to hear sound.*
Low volume from monitor speakers
If the built-in speakers on the monitor do not have adequate volume, perform each step that follows, testing for sound after each step, until you can hear sound and the proper volume:
Close the software program you are using that is experiencing the sound problems. Test for audio using another software program.
If the volume is adequate using another software program, the issue is with the computer, not the monitor. If the volume is still low, continue with this procedure.
Try to adjust the volume higher using the front-panel volume buttons.
Using the buttons on the monitor, navigate through the onscreen display (OSD) menu to find audio or speaker settings and adjust the volume up.
Adjust the volume higher from Windows on the computer. Click the volume icon from the taskbar (lower right corner of the screen next to the time), and raise the volume to about 75%.
If the previous steps did not resolve the volume issue, troubleshoot volume coming from the computer. For more information, please read Sound Volume Is Too Low in Windows 7 , Resolving Sound Problems in Windows Vista , or Resolving Sound Problems in Windows 98, ME, and XP .
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=us&dlc=en&docname=c01289551&lc=en&product=4156514


----------

